# A vicar goes to stay in a hotel...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...in a less than salubrious part of town.

Upon check-in he says to the clerk:

"I hope the porn in my room is disabled"

To which the clerk replies.

"No it's not you sick bastard, it's just regular porn"


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: the old ones are the best


----------

